# 11/14/2015 MD Area Meetup



## heatherd (Nov 1, 2015)

There will be a Maryland/DC/VA wine meetup on 11/14/15 at noon. Location is Tropicana Majahual Restaurant, 8638 Flower Avenue, Tacoma Park, MD.

We'll shoot the breeze, have some food, and bottle swap. PM me with any questions.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm gonna do my best. The boys' soccer seasons have been extended because of rain outs, so we have games that day. Not sure what time yet. Hopefully early.


----------



## heatherd (Nov 9, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm gonna do my best. The boys' soccer seasons have been extended because of rain outs, so we have games that day. Not sure what time yet. Hopefully early.



I have family coming to town so have to cancel this one.


----------



## TasteBox_DC (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello. Are there any more Meetups happening soon in our area? I live in Washington, DC.


----------



## heatherd (Jan 16, 2016)

Nothing scheduled right now.


----------

